# What about those annoying city pidgeons??



## Theannoyingbirds (Oct 18, 2000)

This may seem rude, but I need info on these pigeons, so any info (contraversial is good) would be nice.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

What kind of information are you seeking? I agree that street pigeons can be annoying. Looking for soulutions? 

"If homeless people had wings and lived in the rafters of city buildings, we would all be in deep ****". 

It makes me sad to see how wild city pigeons are forced to live. I wish I had a soultion. I know that when one of these birds are brought home, housed and fed properly, and cleaned up, they are far from annoying. The are actually quite charming.





------------------


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Our resident pigeon plays like a puppy! We have many birds, Some of them very expensive.
I've also had dogs, cats, iguanas and fish. Far and away, this rescued street pigeon is my favorite, I really had no idea...

Please be kind and noble in your dealings with these wonderful creatures. If you'd like to know more, talk to me.

--Ray



[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited 10-18-2000).]


----------



## paldron (Sep 6, 2000)

welcome to the group, u've found the right
company








city people may find city pigeons annoying .. but city pigeons may not find city people annoying at all - why's that ?
Because they have a heart, a heart abundance of love and understanding, though they may not be as intelligent as the human species, but they have a heart large enough to feel that the world belongs to all creatures, not just themselves, so they learn how to live harmoniously with their own folks and non-wing folks as well. They will look for their own food, strictly no stealing, find their own place to sleep at night, never infringing into anyone's privacy .. window shop with the rest but never getting in our way, always maintaining their own pace of life.

what's so annoying abt that ? Unzip some understanding from your heart. 
Spend some time observing them, their lifestyles, their habits and behavior as u will observe your own child.., then only u will discover that they are not as annoying as u thought.

Remember, **** sapiens always have their own sets of judgement to label something good or bad, but then who are we to rule the earth. If one cannot change one's mind, then no one else can.

I wish u happy discovery !


----------



## Theannoyingbirds (Oct 18, 2000)

I need info on how city pigeons came to New York, so if anyone is an expert on this, please answer!


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Gee, you're not a people person, are you?
It's okay, I've been to New york City...

But since you did say please, here goes: Nobody's exactly sure.

Have a nice day!









--Ray


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

I just want to Thank you guys for looking at this City boy and trying to help him ,I have lived in the city and i know it really sucks so my only sugestion is to leave the city and let the birds stay. But im glad your nice enough to ask about those poor birds wish i could come get them . Walt


----------



## sarah (Dec 9, 2000)

I live in London where there are lots of wild city pigeons, some with only one foot and some very greasy and dirty. Most people hate them and think they're dirty but if you watch them they have the sweetest natures and are just doing their thing without hurting anyone. so just give them some respect, that's all.
Now the London Mayor even wants to ban them from Trafalgar square in the city centre because of their droppings. Luckily his plan has some opposition.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Before my time runs out, I plan to visit England. My father was there in WWII and has had nothing but good things to say about the country and the people.

When I visit, I dearly hope to see the pigeons dad spoke of.

Please persuade your government to set a proud example, and remember the exemplary service of these wonderful creatures in two world wars. They've earned their place in all our lands, and most of our hearts.

Ray & Judy

PIGEONS FOREVER!


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

Like Judy i to want to go to London , My son jusy came back from Germany after he spent seven years there in Air Force ,He love all Europe , He speaks of taking a ferry across the English Channel And seeing all types of our beautyfull Pigeons flying ,And he would think of his Dad , Because he knew that i love to watch them also . Sarah im glad to here from you ,And i dont know if it would matter but tell your mayor a pigeon will not discharge dropping's while in flight . Walt









------------------
Walt


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey, Walt! With regard to your last comment:
That's probably more than you can say for their mayor!









--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

i think the wild pigeons in the city are cool the way the flock to old people with bread for them i think it maybe good for them to be there cause it gives older people something to do i mean go feed them oh yeah if i watch my pigeon egg hatch and me the mom or dad is around who will it imprint please help me thank you 

------------------
luke


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

oh yeah what happened with the mayor who wanted to get rid of the guy who sells pigeon food to them 

------------------
luke


----------

